# lm_sensors failed on boot

## DaggyStyle

I've searched the forum but no fix offered worked for me,

have an nvidia motherboard, ran sensors-detect

here is lm_sensors:

```

#    /etc/conf.d/sensors - Defines modules loaded by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors

#    Copyright (c) 1998 - 2001  Frodo Looijaard <frodol@dds.nl>

#

#    This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

#    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

#    the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

#    (at your option) any later version.

#

#    This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#    GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#    along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#    Foundation, Inc., 675 Mass Ave, Cambridge, MA 02139, USA.

#

#

# See also the lm_sensors homepage at:

#     http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/index.html

#

# This file is used by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded. This file is sourced into /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines the modules

# in order as normal variables with the special names:

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

#

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Thu Feb  1 23:46:22 2007

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=lm83

MODULE_1=eeprom

```

here is the output of the init:

```

* Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading lm83 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                               [ !! ]

```

here is lsmod output:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            43232  0

snd_mixer_oss          17536  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33600  0

snd_seq_device          8464  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      8896  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52000  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

sn9c102                88012  0

usbmouse                6976  0

snd_hda_intel          20000  5

snd_hda_codec         249664  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                76104  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              22152  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    55984  17 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10720  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10448  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

lm83                   11092  0

hwmon                   5000  1 lm83

eeprom                  8592  0

i2c_dev                11336  0

i2c_nforce2             9216  0

nvidia               7743384  32

i2c_core               20544  5 lm83,eeprom,i2c_dev,i2c_nforce2,nvidia

ndiswrapper           214952  0

```

fix anyone?

thanks

----------

## KayZee

have you checked on settings in 

```
/etc/sensors.conf
```

I had to make some change there in order to get mine working correctly.

----------

## justcme

Can you post any relevant dmesg errors?

i have the feeling you have the same problem i had with my nForce2 sensors.

i recall after a particular kernel version, some source code changes in i2c_isa.c caused lm_sensors to fail upon boot, with no error messages in init (just like you have), and only one error message in dmesg (forgot what message that was though)

well, if i happen to be right, you'll have to edit some source code and recompile the i2c_isa module to get lm_sensors to work... (i'll show you where)

and if i'm wrong... well, i see what i can do to help anyway =)

for now, let's see your dmesg please   :Smile: 

Edit: my bad, sorry, i didn't notice that you're not using the i2c_isa module =( now i'm stumped

----------

## DaggyStyle

dmesg

```

Bootdata ok (command line is clocksource=acpi_pm notsc root=/dev/sda5)

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 (root@NCC-5001-D) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 2 13:45:55 IST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 000000003ff17000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff17000 - 000000003ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 HP                                    ) @ 0x00000000000f8970

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HP       RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003ff0fb15

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     MCP51M   0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003ff16cce

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP     POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003ff16d42

ACPI: MCFG (v001 HP       MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003ff16f48

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP              APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003ff16f84

ACPI: BOOT (v001     HP $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003ff16fd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       MCP51M 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003ff00000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ff00000

On node 0 totalpages: 256423

  DMA zone: 2155 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254268 pages, LIFO batch:31

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 256423

Kernel command line: clocksource=acpi_pm notsc root=/dev/sda5

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2009.152 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e00000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1023748k/1047552k available (4154k kernel code, 23408k reserved, 1910k data, 224k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4023.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=8046099)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557220

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4018.61 BogoMIPS (lpj=8037236)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 527 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=260

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 16) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *10, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

NET: Registered protocol family 23

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: c0200000-c03fffff

  PREFETCH window: c3200000-c33fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c0400000-c05fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:05:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: c1000000-c2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c3000000-c30fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

JFS: nTxBlock = 7998, nTxLock = 63984

SGI XFS with large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fc:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fd:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fb:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Video Device [UVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (64 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.56.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 209

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0103c:30b7 bound to 0000:00:14.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 241

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev f1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3080-0x3087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.01 Sun May 14 22:49:52 PDT 2006

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 2.0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30C0 ctl 0x30B6 bmdma 0x3090 irq 217

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30B8 ctl 0x30B2 bmdma 0x3098 irq 217

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 192426570 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x30BF

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHV2100B  Rev: 0085

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 192426570 512-byte hdwr sectors (98522 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 192426570 512-byte hdwr sectors (98522 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.01

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.01

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 11 (level, high) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[c3000000-c30007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 225, io mem 0xc0005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xE9 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 233, io mem 0xc0004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: wakeup

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-7: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:07:05.1 [1180:0822] (rev 19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.1[B] -> Link [LNK2] -> GSI 10 (level, high) -> IRQ 10

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xc3000800 irq 10 DMA

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.6

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4092 buckets, 32736 max) - 248 bytes per conntrack

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[009fc0003cc1af00]

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

NET: Registered protocol family 17

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x12

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x14

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x16

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 19

GSI 20 sharing vector 0x32 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 50

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

input: HID 04d9:0499 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 04d9:0499] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-7

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3040

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3000

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] enabled at IRQ 18

GSI 21 sharing vector 0x3A and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 10:19:35 PST 2006

ndiswrapper version 1.37 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:577): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,03/23/2006, 4.40.19.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 58

wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:a5:e1:a2:e1 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4281300, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: '', 14E4:4312.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

i2c /dev entries driver

sn9c102: V4L2 driver for SN9C10x PC Camera Controllers v1:1.27

usbcore: registered new driver sn9c102

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 1566296k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1566296k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

sensors.conf

[code:1:831a0a005e]

# Sensors configuration file used by 'libsensors'

#------------------------------------------------

#

##########################################################################

#                                                                        #

#    PLEASE READ THIS HELPFUL HINT!!!                                    #

#                                                                        #

#       The 'set' lines (generally for min and max values)               #

#       do not take effect until you run 'sensors -s' as root !!!        #

#       We suggest you put 'sensors -s' in a /etc/rc.d/... file          #

#       to be run at boot time after the modules are inserted !!!        #

#                                                                        #

##########################################################################

#

#

# OVERVIEW

# --------

# This configuration file will be used by all userspace applications

# linked to libsensors. It is NOT used by the lm_sensors drivers directly.

#

# This config file consists of two parts: the heavily commented LM78

# example, and the real parts. Search for '####' if you want to skip

# to the real stuff.

#

# Hash marks introduce comments, which continue until the end of a line.

#

# Identifiers consisting of only digits and letters can be used

# unquoted; other identifiers must be quoted. Escape characters within

# quotes operate like those in C.

#

#

# CHIP LINES

# ----------

# A 'chip' line specifies what the following 'label', 'compute', 'set' and

# 'ignore' lines refer to. In this case, until the

# next 'chip' line, everything refers to all lm78, lm78-j and lm79

# chips. Other examples are *-isa-* for everything on the ISA bus, and

# lm78-j-i2c-*-4e for all lm78-j chips on address 0x4e of any I2C bus.

#

# If more chip statements match a specific chip, they are all considered.

# Later lines overrule earlier lines, so if you set the in0 label for

# lm78-* to "This", and later on the in0 label for lm78-isa-* to "That",

# "That" is used for LM78 chips on the ISA bus, and "This" for LM78

# chips on a non-ISA bus.

#

#	chip "lm78-*" "lm78-j-*" "lm79-*"

#

#

# FEATURE NAMES

# -------------

# Feature names are used in 'label', 'compute', 'set', and 'ignore' lines.

# Example feature names are 'in0', 'temp2', 'in3_min', and 'temp3_over'.

# These features are defined for each chip in lib/chips.c.

#

# Undefined features will be silently ignored in 'label' and 'compute' lines.

# Undefined features in 'set' lines will result in 'Unknonw feature name'

# when running 'sensors -s'.

#

# Unfortunately, feature names starting with a number must be in

# double quotes or you get "parse error, expecting 'NAME'".

#

# If you have trouble, verify the features in lib/chips.c!!!

#

#

# LABEL LINES

# -----------

# A label line describes what a certain feature stands for on your

# mainboard. Programs can retrieve these names and display them.

# If no label is specified for a certain feature, the default name

# (ie. 'fan1' for fan1) is used.

#

# If you specify a label for in1, this label is also used for in1_min and

# in1_max, unless they have their own labels declared. There are several

# of these logical groups.

#

# These are as advised in the LM78 and LM79 data sheets, and used on most

# boards we have seen.

#

#  	label in0 "VCore 1"

#  	label in1 "VCore 2"

#  	label in2 "+3.3V"

#  	label in3 "+5V"

#  	label in4 "+12V"

#  	label in5 "-12V"

#  	label in6 "-5V"

#

#

# COMPUTE LINES

# -------------

# A compute line describes how to scale a certain feature. There are

# two expressions in it: the first describes how the /proc value must

# be translated to a user value, the second how a user value must be

# translated to a /proc value. '@' is the value to operate on. You may

# refer to other readable features (like '2 * vid').

#

# The following operators are valid: + - * / ( ) ^ `

# ^ is e**x and ` is ln(x) (valid in library version 2.0.0 /

# lm_sensors 2.8.0 or higher)

#

# Like for the label statement, there are logical groups here. They are

# sometimes a bit different, though. For example, fan1_div is in the

# logical label group of fan1 (it gets the same label if none is declared

# for it), but it is not in the compute group of fan1 (as it uses a

# completely different system of values).

#

#

# VOLTAGE COMPUTATION DETAILS

# ---------------------------

# Most voltage sensors in sensor chips have a range of 0 to 4.096 Volts.

# This is generally sufficient for the 3.3 and CPU (2.5V, for example)

# supply voltages, so the sensor chip reading is the actual voltage.

#

# Other supply voltages must be scaled with an external resistor network.

# The chip driver generally reports the 'raw' value 0 - 4.09 V, and the

# userspace application must convert this raw value to an actual voltage.

# The 'compute' lines provide this facility.

#

# Unfortunately the resistor values vary among motherboard types.

# Therefore you may have to adjust the computations in this file

# to match your motherboard.

#

# For positive voltages (in3, in4), two resistors are used, with the following

# formula (R1,R2: resistor values, Vs: read voltage, Vin: pin voltage)

#	R1 = R2 * (Vs/Vin - 1)

# For negative voltages (in5, in6) two resistors are used, with the following

# formula (Rin,Rf: resistor values, Vs: read voltage, Vin: pin voltage)

#	Rin = (Vs * Rf) / Vin

#

# Note: Some chips use a different formula, see it87 section for example.

#

# Here are the official LM78 and LM79 data sheet values.

# 	      Vs     R1,Rin   R2,Rf    Vin

# 	in3   +5.0      6.8    10     +2.98

# 	in4  +12.0     30      10     +3.00

# 	in5  -12.0    240      60     +3.00

# 	in6   -5.0    100      60     +3.00

#

# These would lead to these declarations:

# 	compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# 	compute in4 ((30/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((30/10)+1)

# 	compute in5 -(240/60)*@    ,  -@/(240/60)

# 	compute in6 -(100/60)*@    ,  -@/(100/60)

#

# On almost any mainboard we have seen, the Winbond compute values lead to

# much better results, though.

#

# 	      Vs     R1,Rin   R2,Rf    Vin

# 	in4  +12.0     28      10     +3.15

# 	in5  -12.0    210      60.4   +3.45

# 	in6   -5.0     90.9    60.4   +3.33

#

# These leads to these declarations:

#  	compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

#  	compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

#  	compute in5 -(210/60.4)*@  ,  -@/(210/60.4)

#  	compute in6 -(90.9/60.4)*@ ,  -@/(90.9/60.4)

#

# NOTE: On many motherboards, the -5V and -12V sensors are not connected.

# Add ignore lines so these readings will not be displayed. For example:

#	ignore in5

#	ignore in6

#

#

# TEMPERATURE COMPUTATION EXAMPLES

# --------------------------------

# There are two common ways to adjust temperature readings.

# One is to adjust by a constant. The other is to change the

# temperature sensor type.

#

# Add 5 degrees to temperature sensor 1:

#	compute temp1 @+5,@-5

#

# Sensor type adjustments (certain chips only):

# ...Set temp1 to processor's thermal diode:

#	set sensor1 1 (Winbond chips)

#	set sensor1 3 (IT87xx and MTP008 chips)

#

# ...Set temp1 sensor to 3904 transistor:

#	set sensor1 2 (Winbond chips)

#

# ...Set temp1 to thermistor:

#	set sensor1 3435 (Winbond chips)

#	set sensor1 2 (IT87xx and MTP008 chips)

#

# Often, a temperature sensor is disconnected; disable it with an ignore line:

#	ignore temp3

#

#

# SET LINES

# ---------

# Set statements set things like limits. Complete expressions can be

# used. Not everything can sensibly be set: setting 'in0', for example,

# is impossible! These settings are put through the compute translations;

# so if we specify '12.8' for in6, '3.2' will actually be written!

#

# Important note: In the 'sensors' program, these only take effect

# after running 'sensors -s'!!!

#

# Here are some examples:

#

#	set in0_max vid*1.05

#	set in0_min vid*0.95

#	set temp1_over 40

#	set temp1_hyst 37

#

# Think of tempx_over as 'alarm set' and tempx_hyst as 'alarm clear'

# thresholds. In most cases the 'over' value should be higher than

# the 'hyst' value by several degrees.

#

#

# IGNORE LINES

# ------------

# Ignore statements tell certain features are not wanted. User programs can

# still read them if they really want, though; this is just an advisory

# marking. 'in0' would also invalidate 'in0_max' and 'in0_min'.

# 'ignore' does not disable anything in the actual sensor chip; it

# simply advises the user program to not access that data.

#

#	ignore in0

#

#

# STATEMENT ORDER

# ---------------

# Statements can go in any order, EXCEPT that some statements depend

# on others. Dependencies could be either in the library or the driver.

# A 'compute' statement must go before a 'set' statement

# for the same feature or else the 'set' won't be computed correctly.

# This is a library dependency.

# A 'set fan1_div' statement must go before a 'set fan1_min' statement,

# because the driver uses the divisor in calculating the minimum.

# Also, one should set vrm prior to using vid in any formula.

#

#

# BUS LINES

# ---------

# There is one other feature: the 'bus' statement. An example is below.

#

#	bus "i2c-0" "SMBus PIIX4 adapter at e800" "Non-I2C SMBus adapter"

#

# If we refer from now on to 'i2c-0' in 'chip' lines, this will run-time

# be matched to this bus. So even if the PIIX4 is called 'i2c-5' at that

# moment, because five other adapters were detected first, 'i2c-0' in

# the config file would always only match this physical bus. In the above

# config file, this feature is not needed; but the next lines would

# only affect the LM75 chips on the PIIX4 adapter:

#

#	chip "lm75-i2c-0-*"

#

# You should really use the output of /proc/bus/chips to generate bus lines,

# because one mistyped characted will inhibit the match. Wildcards are not

# yet supported; spaces at the end are ignored, though.

#

#

# BEEPS

# -----

# Some chips support alarms with beep warnings. When an alarm is triggered

# you can be warned by a beeping signal through your computer speaker. It

# is possible to enable beeps for all alarms on a chip using the following 

# line:

#

# 	set beep_enable 1

#

# or disable them using:

#

# 	set beep_enable 0

#

#

##########################################################################

#### Here begins the real configuration file

chip "lm78-*" "lm78-j-*" "lm79-*" "w83781d-*"

# These are as advised in the LM78 and LM79 data sheets, and used on almost

# any mainboard we have seen.

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    label in1 "VCore 2"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "+12V"

    label in5 "-12V"

    label in6 "-5V"

# For positive voltages (in3, in4), two resistors are used, with the following

# formula (R1,R2: resistor values, Vs: read voltage, Vin: pin voltage)

#   R1 = R2 * (Vs/Vin - 1)

# For negative voltages (in5, in6) two resistors are used, with the following

# formula (Rin,Rf: resistor values, Vs: read voltage, Vin: pin voltage)

#   Rin = (Vs * Rf) / Vin

#

# Here are the official LM78 and LM79 data sheet values.

#       Vs     R1,Rin   R2,Rf    Vin

# in3   +5.0      6.8    10     +2.98

# in4  +12.0     30      10     +3.00

# in5  -12.0    240      60     +3.00

# in6   -5.0    100      60     +3.00

#

# These would lead to these declarations:

# compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# compute in4 ((30/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((30/10)+1)

# compute in5 -(240/60)*@    ,  -@/(240/60)

# compute in6 -(100/60)*@    ,  -@/(100/60)

#

# On almost any mainboard we have seen, the Winbond compute values lead to

# much better results, though.

#

#       Vs     R1,Rin   R2,Rf    Vin

# in4  +12.0     28      10     +3.15

# in5  -12.0    210      60.4   +3.45

# in6   -5.0     90.9    60.4   +3.33

#

# These leads to these declarations:

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

    compute in5 -(210/60.4)*@  ,  -@/(210/60.4)

    compute in6 -(90.9/60.4)*@ ,  -@/(90.9/60.4)

# Here, we assume the VID readings are valid, and we use a max. 5% deviation

    set in0_min vid*0.95

    set in0_max vid*1.05

    set in1_min vid*0.95

    set in1_max vid*1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.95

    set in4_max 12 * 1.05

    set in5_max -12 * 0.95

    set in5_min -12 * 1.05

    set in6_max -5 * 0.95

    set in6_min -5 * 1.05

# Examples for lm78, lm78j, lm79 temperature limits

#    set temp_over 40

#    set temp_hyst 37

# Examples for w83781d temperature limits

#    set temp1_over 40

#    set temp1_hyst 37

#    set temp2_over 52

#    set temp2_hyst 47

#    set temp3_over 52

#    set temp3_hyst 47

# Examples of fan low speed limits

#    set fan1_min 3000

#    set fan2_min 3000

#    set fan3_min 3000

# Ignore fans you don't actually have

#    ignore fan1

#    ignore fan2

#    ignore fan3

# In case a lm78 is used together with a lm75, the lm78 temp sensor will

# generally show the M/B temperature while the lm75 temp sensor will show

# the CPU temperature.

#    label temp "M/B Temp"

# Uncomment the following line to enable beeps for all alarms on this chip

#    set beep_enable 1

chip "lm75-*"

# Most boards don't need scaling. Following is

# for the Asus TX97-E. If it doesn't work for you, feel free to complain.

#   compute temp @*2.0, @/2.0

# Examples for temperature limits

#    set temp_over 70	

#    set temp_hyst 65	

# In case a lm75 is used together with a lm78, the lm78 temp sensor will

# generally show the M/B temperature while the lm75 temp sensor will show

# the CPU temperature.

#    label temp "CPU Temp"

chip "sis5595-*"

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    label in1 "VCore 2"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "+12V"

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

    set in0_min 2.0 * 0.95

    set in0_max 2.0 * 1.05

    set in1_min 2.0 * 0.95

    set in1_max 2.0 * 1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.95

    set in4_max 12 * 1.05

#

# SiS5595 temperature calculation

# The driver currently includes a calculation due to the wide

# variation in thermistor types on SiS5595 motherboards.

# The driver currently has a calculation of t = (.83x + 52.12).

# One user reports the correct formula of t = (.345x - 12).

# So you want to put a compute line in sensors.conf that has

# the inverse of the driver formula, and put your formula on top of it.

# The inverse of the driver formula is x = (1.20t - 62.77)

# So the final formula is newt = (.345(1.20t - 62.77)) - 12).

# Put this in the sensors.conf file as

# compute temp ((.345 * ((1.20 * @) - 62.77)) - 12), ...

# where ... is the inverse function I leave to you.

#

# Look in your 'Vendor.ini' file to see which one is present

# on your motherboard. Look for the line like:

#	[Temp1]

#	     ThermistorType     = NTC-10KC15-1608-1P

# Fix up a 'compute' line to match your thermistor type.

# Warning. You still don't have enough information to do this.

#	     ThermistorType     = NTC-10KC15-1608-1P (10K at 25C; Beta = 3435)

#   compute temp ((X * ((1.20 * @) - 62.77)) - Y), ...

#	     ThermistorType     = NTC-103KC15-1608-1P  (??)

#   compute temp ((X * ((1.20 * @) - 62.77)) - Y), ...

#	     ThermistorType     = NTC-103AT-2 (10K at 25C; Beta = 3435)

#   compute temp ((X * ((1.20 * @) - 62.77)) - Y), ...

#	     ThermistorType     = NTC-103JT   (10K at 25C; Beta = 3435)

#   compute temp ((X * ((1.20 * @) - 62.77)) - Y), ...

# examples for sis5595 temperature limits;

# for sis5595, temp_hyst is really the low limit, not a hysteresis value

#    set temp_over 40

#    set temp_hyst 37

chip "w83782d-*" "w83627hf-*"

# Same as above for w83781d except that in5 and in6 are computed differently.

# Rather than an internal inverting op amp, the 82d/83s use standard positive

# inputs and the negative voltages are level shifted by a 3.6V reference.

# The math is convoluted, so we hope that your motherboard

# uses the recommended resistor values.

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    label in1 "VCore 2"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "+12V"

    label in5 "-12V"

    label in6 "-5V"

    label in7 "V5SB"

    label in8 "VBat"

# Abit BP6 motherboard has a few differences. VCore1 and VCore2 are the core

# voltages of the two processors. Vtt is memory bus termination resistors

# voltage.

#    label in1 "Vtt"

#    label in8 "VCore2"

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

    compute in5 (5.14 * @) - 14.91  ,  (@ + 14.91) / 5.14

    compute in6 (3.14 * @) -  7.71  ,  (@ +  7.71) / 3.14

    compute in7 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# adjust this if your vid is wrong; see doc/vid

#   set vrm 9.0

# set limits to  5% for the critical voltages

# set limits to 10% for the non-critical voltages

# set limits to 20% for the battery voltage

    set in0_min vid*0.95

    set in0_max vid*1.05

    set in1_min vid*0.95

    set in1_max vid*1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.90

    set in4_max 12 * 1.10

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    set in6_max -5 * 0.95

    set in6_min -5 * 1.05

    set in7_min 5 * 0.95

    set in7_max 5 * 1.05

    set in8_min 3.0 * 0.80

    set in8_max 3.0 * 1.20

# set up sensor types (thermistor is default)

# 1 = PII/Celeron Diode; 2 = 3904 transistor;

# 3435 = thermistor with Beta = 3435

# If temperature changes very little, try 1 or 2.

#   set sensor1 1

#   set sensor2 2

#   set sensor3 3435

# examples for temperature limits

#    set temp1_over 40

#    set temp1_hyst 37

#    set temp2_over 52

#    set temp2_hyst 47

#    set temp3_over 52

#    set temp3_hyst 47

chip "w83783s-*"

# Same as above for w83781d except that in5 and in6 are computed differently.

# Rather than an internal inverting op amp, the 82d/83s use standard positive

# inputs and the negative voltages are level shifted by a 3.6V reference.

# The math is convoluted, so we hope that your motherboard

# uses the recommended resistor values.

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "+12V"

    label in5 "-12V"

    label in6 "-5V"

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

    compute in5 (5.14 * @) - 14.91  ,  (@ + 14.91) / 5.14

    compute in6 (3.14 * @) -  7.71  ,  (@ +  7.71) / 3.14

# adjust this if your vid is wrong; see doc/vid

#   set vrm 9.0

# set limits to  5% for the critical voltages

# set limits to 10% for the non-critical voltages

# set limits to 20% for the battery voltage

    set in0_min vid*0.95

    set in0_max vid*1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.90

    set in4_max 12 * 1.10

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    set in6_max -5 * 0.95

    set in6_min -5 * 1.05

# set up sensor types (thermistor is default)

# 1 = PII/Celeron Diode; 2 = 3904 transistor;

# 3435 = thermistor with Beta = 3435

# If temperature changes very little, try 1 or 2.

#   set sensor1 1

#   set sensor2 2

# examples for temperature limits

#    set temp1_over 40

#    set temp1_hyst 37

#    set temp2_over 52

#    set temp2_hyst 47

chip "w83697hf-*"

# Same as above for w83781d except that in5 and in6 are computed differently.

# Rather than an internal inverting op amp, the 82d/83s use standard positive

# inputs and the negative voltages are level shifted by a 3.6V reference.

# The math is convoluted, so we hope that your motherboard

# uses the recommended resistor values.

# no in1 on this chip.

    label in0 "VCore"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "+12V"

    label in5 "-12V"

    label in6 "-5V"

    label in7 "V5SB"

    label in8 "VBat"

# Tyan Trinity S2495 KT400 has a few differences. Thanks to Eric Schumann

# for proving this information. Same is true for Epox 8K3A and 8KHA+.

# Thanks to Thomas Schorpp for additional feedback.

#    label in2 "VAgp"

#    label in5 "+3.3V" # aka. Vio

#    label in6 "Vdimm"

#    label in7 "VBat"

#    label in8 "V5SB"

#

# You'll also want to comment out the in5 and in6 compute lines right below,

# and rename compute in7 to compute in8.

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

    compute in5 (5.14 * @) - 14.91  ,  (@ + 14.91) / 5.14

    compute in6 (3.14 * @) -  7.71  ,  (@ +  7.71) / 3.14

    compute in7 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# 697HF does not have VID inputs so you MUST set your core

# voltage limits below. Currently set for 1.8V core.

#               vvv

    set in0_min 1.8 * 0.95

    set in0_max 1.8 * 1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.90

    set in4_max 12 * 1.10

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    set in6_max -5 * 0.95

    set in6_min -5 * 1.05

    set in7_min 5 * 0.95

    set in7_max 5 * 1.05

    set in8_min 3.0 * 0.80

    set in8_max 3.0 * 1.20

# And for Tyan Trinity S2495 KT400 and Epox 8K3A and 8KHA+:

#    set in2_min 1.5 * 0.95

#    set in2_max 1.5 * 1.05

#    set in5_min 3.3 * 0.95

#    set in5_max 3.3 * 1.05

#    set in6_min 2.5 * 0.95 # 2.6 on Epox

#    set in6_max 2.5 * 1.05 # 2.6 on Epox

#    set in7_min 3.0 * 0.90

#    set in7_max 3.0 * 1.10

#    set in8_min 5 * 0.90

#    set in8_max 5 * 1.10

# set up sensor types (thermistor is default)

# 1 = PII/Celeron Diode; 2 = 3904 transistor;

# 3435 = thermistor with Beta = 3435

# If temperature changes very little, try 1 or 2.

#   set sensor1 1

#   set sensor2 2

#   set sensor3 3435

# examples for temperature limits

#    set temp1_over 40

#    set temp1_hyst 37

#    set temp2_over 52

#    set temp2_hyst 47

chip "w83627thf-*" "w83637hf-*"

# Rather than an internal inverting op amp, the 627thf uses standard positive

# inputs and the negative voltages are level shifted by a 3.6V reference

# (same as 82d/83s).

# The math is convoluted, so we hope that your motherboard

# uses the recommended resistor values.

# Note that in1 (+12V) is the usual in4, and in4 (-12V) is the usual in5.

# Data sheet is obviously wrong for in4, the usual formula should work.

# No in5 nor in6.

# sensors doesn't need the ignore lines but sensord does...

    ignore in5

    ignore in6

    label in0 "VCore"

    label in1 "+12V"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "-12V"

    label in7 "V5SB"

    label in8 "VBat"

# Mori Hiroyuki reported to need this (P4P800)

#   compute in0 @/2, @*2

    compute in1 ((28/10)+1)*@, @/((28/10)+1)

    compute in3 ((34/51)+1)*@, @/((34/51)+1)

    compute in4 (5.14*@)-14.91, (@+14.91)/5.14

    compute in7 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# adjust this if your vid is wrong; see doc/vid

#   set vrm 9.0

# set limits to  5% for the critical voltages

# set limits to 10% for the non-critical voltages

# set limits to 20% for the battery voltage

# if your vid is wrong, you'll need to adjust in0_min and in0_max

    set in0_min vid * 0.95

    set in0_max vid * 1.05

    set in1_min 12 * 0.90

    set in1_max 12 * 1.10

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min -12 * 1.10

    set in4_max -12 * 0.90

    set in7_min 5 * 0.95

    set in7_max 5 * 1.05

    set in8_min 3.0 * 0.80

    set in8_max 3.0 * 1.20

# set up sensor types (thermistor is default)

# 1 = PII/Celeron Diode; 2 = 3904 transistor;

# 3435 = thermistor with Beta = 3435

# If temperature changes very little, try 1 or 2.

#   set sensor1 1

#   set sensor2 2

#   set sensor3 3435

    label temp1 "M/B Temp"

    label temp2 "CPU Temp"

#   ignore temp3

# examples for temperature limits

#    set temp1_over 40

#    set temp1_hyst 37

#    set temp2_over 52

#    set temp2_hyst 47

#    set temp3_over 52

#    set temp3_hyst 47

#   ignore fan1

    label fan2 "CPU Fan"

#   ignore fan3

# Here are configurations for Winbond W83792AD/D chip.

chip "w83792d-*"

    label in0 "VCoreA"

    label in1 "VCoreB"

    label in2 "VIN0"

    label in3 "VIN1"

    label in4 "VIN2"

    label in5 "VIN3"

    label in6 "5VCC"

    label in7 "5VSB"

    label in8 "VBAT"

    label fan1 "Fan1"

    label fan2 "Fan2"

    label fan3 "Fan3"

    label fan4 "Fan4"

    label fan5 "Fan5"

    label fan6 "Fan6"

    label fan7 "Fan7"

    label temp1 "Temp1"

    label temp2 "Temp2"

    label temp3 "Temp3"

    set in0_min 1.4

    set in0_max 1.6

    set in1_min 1.4

    set in1_max 1.6

    set in2_min 3.2

    set in2_max 3.4

    set in3_min 3.1

    set in3_max 3.3

    set in4_min 1.4

    set in4_max 1.5

    set in5_min 2.6

    set in5_max 2.65

    set in6_min 5 * 0.95

    set in6_max 5 * 1.05

    set in7_min 5 * 0.95

    set in7_max 5 * 1.05

    set in8_min 3 * 0.95

    set in8_max 3 * 1.05

# fan1 adjustments examples

#   set fan1_div 4

#   set fan1_min 1500

# temp2 limits examples

#    set temp2_over 42

#    set temp2_hyst 37

# ignore examples

#    ignore fan7

#    ignore temp3

chip "as99127f-*"

# Asus won't release a datasheet so this is guesswork.

# Thanks to Guntram Blohm, Jack, Ed Harrison, Artur Gawryszczak,

# Victor G. Marimon and others for their feedback.

# Dual power plane

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    label in1 "VCore 2"

# Single power plane (A7V133, A7M266, CUV4X)

#   label in0 "VCore"

#   ignore in1

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "+12V"

# These last two may not make sense on all motherboards.

    label in5 "-12V"

    label in6 "-5V"

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

# AS99127F rev.1 (same as w83781d)

    compute in5 -(240/60.4)*@ ,  -@/(240/60.4)

    compute in6 -(90.9/60.4)*@ ,  -@/(90.9/60.4)

# AS99127F rev.2 (same as w83782d)

#   compute in5 (5.14 * @) - 14.91 , (@ + 14.91) / 5.14

#   compute in6 (3.14 * @) -  7.71 , (@ +  7.71) / 3.14

# Depending on your motherboard, you may have to use any of two formulae

# for temp2. Quoting Artur Gawryszczak (edited to reflect subsequent fixes

# to the driver):

# "I guess, that the formula "(@*15/43)+25, (@-25)*43/15" is correct

# for those Asus motherboards, which get CPU temperature from internal 

# thermal diode (Pentium Coppermine, and above), while no formula is needed

# for Athlon/Duron boards, which use a thermistor in the socket."

# An alternative formula was then found and reported by Victor G. Marimon.

# Asus A7V133, Asus A7M266

#   No compute line is needed

# Asus CUV4X, Asus A7V8X

#   compute temp2 (@*15/43)+25, (@-25)*43/15

# Asus CUSL2, Asus CUV266-DLS, Asus TUSL2-C

#   compute temp2 (@*30/43)+25, (@-25)*43/30

# See comments above if temp3 looks bad. What works for temp2 is likely

# to work for temp3 for dual-CPU boards, such as the CUV4X-D.

# Most Asus boards have temperatures settled like that:

    label temp1 "M/B Temp"

    label temp2 "CPU Temp"

# However, some boards have them swapped (A7N8X Deluxe rev.2,

# A7N8X-E Deluxe rev.2, A7N8X-X, CUV4X):

#   label temp1 "CPU Temp"

#   label temp2 "M/B Temp"

# Most boards have no temp3 by default, except for dual-CPU boards.

#   label temp3 "CPU 2 Temp"

#   ignore temp3

# adjust this if your vid is wrong; see doc/vid

#   set vrm 9.0

# set limits to  5% for the critical voltages

# set limits to 10% for the non-critical voltages

# set limits to 20% for the battery voltage

    set in0_min vid*0.95

    set in0_max vid*1.05

    set in1_min vid*0.95

    set in1_max vid*1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.90

    set in4_max 12 * 1.10

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    set in6_max -5 * 0.95

    set in6_min -5 * 1.05

# examples for temperature limits

#    set temp1_over 40

#    set temp1_hyst 37

#    set temp2_over 52

#    set temp2_hyst 47

#    set temp3_over 52

#    set temp3_hyst 47

# The A7N8X-X board is known to need this:

# (reported by Roberto Sebastiano <robs@multiplayer.it>)

#    compute fan1  @/2,  2*@

chip "gl518sm-*"

# IMPORTANT: in0, in1, and in2 values (+5, +3, and +12) CANNOT be read

#            unless you use the slow 'iterate' method. Limits will still

#            work even when iterate=0. See doc/chips/gl518sm.

#            Note that the 'iterate' method was trimmed while porting the

#            driver to Linux 2.6 as we considered it too ugly for the thin

#            benefit.

#

# Factors and labels taken from GL518SM datasheet, they seem to give

# reasonable values with EISCA connected Fan78

  label vdd "+5V"

  label vin1 "+3.3V"

  label vin2 "+12V"

  label vin3 "Vcore"

# vin2 depends on external resistors (4,7k and 15k assumed here)

# vin1 and vin3 require no scaling

  compute vin2 (197/47)*@  ,  @/(197/47)

  set vdd_min 4.8

  set vdd_max 5.2

  set vin1_min 3.20

  set vin1_max 3.40

  set vin2_min 11.0

  set vin2_max 13.0

  set vin3_min 2.10

  set vin3_max 2.30

#  set fan1_off 0

#  set fan2_min 0

# Do NOT uncomment the following line with the Linux 2.6 kernel driver,

# as it'll raise an error.

# set iterate 2

chip "gl520sm-*"

# Factors and labels taken from GL520SM datasheet

# The GL520SM has two application modes. In mode 1 it has two thermistor

# inputs, in mode 2 it has only one and an extra (negative) voltage input.

# The mode is supposed to be set properly by your BIOS so you should not

# need to change it. You can force it below if really needed though.

# Note that this means that you have either temp2 or vin4 but never both

# at the same time.

# set two_temps 1

  label vdd "+5V"

  label vin1 "+3.3V"

  label vin2 "+12V"

  label vin3 "Vcore"

  label vin4 "-12V"

# vin1 and vin3 require no scaling

# vin2 depends on external resistors (4,7k and 15k assumed)

# vin4 = ((R1+R2)/R2)*@ - (R1/R2)*vdd

#

#       -12 --| R1 |---t---| R2 |-- +5

#                      |

#                    vin4

#

  compute vin2 (197/47)*@  ,  @/(197/47)

  compute vin4 (5*@)-(4*vdd) , (@+4*vdd)/5

  set vdd_min 4.8

  set vdd_max 5.2

  set vin1_min 3.20

  set vin1_max 3.40

  set vin2_min 11.0

  set vin2_max 13.0

  set vin3_min 2.10

  set vin3_max 2.30

chip "lm80-*"

# The values below should be correct if you own a qdi BX (brilliant1)

# mainboard. If not, please contact us, so we can figure out better readings.

# Many thanks go to Peter T. Breuer <ptb@it.uc3m.es> for helping us figure

# out how to handle the LM80.

# For positive voltages (in0..in4), two resistors are used, with the following

# formula (R1,R2: resistor values, Vs: read voltage, Vin: pin voltage)

#   R1 = R2 * (Vs/Vin - 1)

# For negative voltages (in5, in6) two resistors are used, with the following

# formula (R3,R4: resistor values, Vs: read voltage, Vin: pin voltage,

# V5: +5V)

#   R3 = R4 * (Vs - Vin) / (Vin - V5)

# Here are the official LM80 data sheet values.

#       Vs      R1,R3   R2,R4    Vin

#       +2.5V    23.7    75     +1.9

#       +3.3V    22.1    30     +1.9

#       +5.0     24      14.7   +1.9

#      +12.0    160      30.1   +1.9

#      -12.0    160      35.7   +1.9

#       -5.0     36      16.2   +1.9

# Now curiously enough, VCore is connected with (unknown) resistors, which

# translate a +2.8V to +1.9V. So we use that in the computations below.

    label in0 "+5V"

    label in1 "VTT"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+Vcore"

    label in4 "+12V"

    label in5 "-12V"

    label in6 "-5V"

    compute in0 (24/14.7 + 1) * @ ,       @ / (24/14.7 + 1)

    compute in2 (22.1/30 + 1) * @ ,       @ / (22.1/30 + 1)

    compute in3 (2.8/1.9) * @,            @ * 1.9/2.8

    compute in4 (160/30.1 + 1) * @,       @ / (160/30.1 + 1)

    compute in5 (160/35.7)*(@ - in0) + @, (@ + in0 * 160/35.7)/ (1 + 160/35.7)

    compute in6 (36/16.2)*(@ - in0) + @,  (@ + in0 * 36/16.2) / (1 + 36/16.2)

    set in0_min 5 * 0.95

    set in0_max 5 * 1.05

# What is your VTT? It is probably not this value...

    set in1_min 2*0.95

    set in1_max 2*1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

# What is your VCore? It is probably not this value...

    set in3_min 1.9 * 0.95

    set in3_max 1.9 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.95

    set in4_max 12 * 1.05

    set in5_min -12 * 1.05

    set in5_max -12 * 0.95

    set in6_min -5 * 1.05

    set in6_max -5 * 0.95

# examples for lm80 temperature limits

# WARNING - nonstandard names and functions for the lm80!!!

# All 4 of these limits apply to the single temperature sensor.

# "hot" is like the standard alarm for most chips.

# "os" is the threshold for the overtemperature shutdown output.

# "os" may or may not do anything on your motherboard but it should

#  be set higher than the "hot" thresholds.

# Note that the /proc file 'temp" also has five entries instead of

# the usual three.

#    set temp_hot_hyst 45

#    set temp_hot_max  52

#    set temp_os_hyst  57

#    set temp_os_max   62

chip "maxilife-cg-*" "maxilife-co-*" "maxilife-as-*"

   label fan1  "HDD Fan"

   label fan2  "PCI Fan"

   label fan3  "CPU Fan"

   ignore fan4

   label temp2 "PCI Temp"

   label temp4 "HDD Temp"

   label temp5 "CPU Temp"

   ignore temp6

   label vid1  "V+12"

   ignore vid5

# vid1 need to be scaled by 6.337 other voltages

# require no scaling

   compute vid1 6.337*@ , @/6.337

chip "maxilife-cg-*"

   ignore temp1

   label temp3  "BX Temp"

   label vid2   "Vcpu1"

   label vid3   "Vcpu2"

   ignore vid4

chip "maxilife-co-*"

   label temp1  "CPU 1 Temp"

   label temp3  "CPU 2 Temp"

   label vid2   "Vcpu1"

   label vid3   "Vcpu2"

   label vid4   "VcacheL2"

chip "maxilife-as-*"

   ignore temp1

   ignore temp3

   label vid2   "Vcpu"

   ignore vid3

   ignore vid4

chip "maxilife-nba-*"

   label fan1  "CPU Fan"

   label fan2  "PCI Fan"

   label fan3  "HDD Fan"

   label fan4  "Heat Sink Fan"

   label temp1  "CPU 1 Temp"

   label temp2  "CPU 2 Temp"

   label temp3  "PCI/Ambient Temp"

   label temp4  "HDD Temp"

   label temp5  "Motherboard Temp"

   label temp6  "CPU Reference Temp"

   label vid1  "V+12"

   label vid2  "Vcpu1"

   label vid3  "Vcpu2"

   label vid4  "VcacheL2"

   label vid5  "V-12"

chip "via686a-*"

# VIA is very specific about the voltage sensor inputs, and our labels

# reflect what they say.  Unfortunately, they are not at all specific about

# how to convert any of the register values to real units.  Fortunately,

# Jonathan Yew <j.teh@iname.com> and Alex van Kaam <darkside@chello.nl>

# came through with some data for temp conversion and formulae for voltage

# conversion. However, the conversions should be regarded as our best guess-

# YMMV.

# On the Tyan S1598, the 2.5V sensor reads 0 and is not displayed in the BIOS.

# Linas Vepstas <linas@linas.org> reports that this sensor shows nothing of

# interest on the Abit KA7 (Athlon), and is also not displayed in the BIOS.

# Likewise, Johannes Drechsel-Burkhard <jdb@chello.at> reports that this

# sensor is unavaila

----------

## KayZee

Where are loading i2c_nforce2?

I use a different chip set, but I load it as MODULE_0 in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors.  I don't know if that matters or not.

----------

## DaggyStyle

damm, the output was cutted again.... well nevermind

thats what sensors-detect generated, I'm loading the module thougth in kernel-2.6

will try adding it to the file and try

thanks.

----------

## KayZee

Can you show the output of sensors-detect too?  Just another pair of eyeballs to review things.

----------

## DaggyStyle

abit problematic cause I need to drop the X in order to run it, it freezes when I run it under kde, will try and post the file later-

----------

## DaggyStyle

yesterday I had my lm-sensors updated, I've rerun sensors-detect, now it asks for k8temp which isnt in my kernel, I'll wait til 19 will be stable and try again.

will advise on how it ended.

thanks.

----------

## DaggyStyle

update, ktemp is working but the other sensors arent, any idea how to set them?

----------

